# Lots o' planes!



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

New camera, so lots of new photos of airplanes.

Everything is 1:72, many feature resin seats and photoetch cockpit details. Here's a few samples.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent stuff!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent workmanship Roguepink! I particularly like the Flanker.:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Some nice builds there Rougepink.


----------

